# Treat ich on cowfish with garlic = SUCCESS



## khacho2

Two days ago I realized my cowfish which was 3 days old to my tank became infected with ich. So I feed him brine shrimp with fresh fine chopped garlic and didn't see a change the first day. Then I realized that my water level was low ( due to evaporation) so I added water the next day and fed mysos shrimp with fresh chopped garlic and today I came home from work and the ich is almost gone. It went from 15-20 white spots to about <5 spots. So I continued feeding it garlic with it's food and also purchased garlic pellets and fed some of that tonprevent my two damsels from ich. And they look very healthy.


----------



## Teishokue

HAHAHAH, you have been decieved !!!! you did not treat it. the itch just went to the next stage of life. please read up on itch again.


----------



## khacho2

I did alot of research and I followed a experts thread on the garlic treatment. I will observe the fish for 90 days and make sure there is no more ich before I add fish into my tank. Funny guy


Teishokue said:


> HAHAHAH, you have been decieved !!!! you did not treat it. the itch just went to the next stage of life. please read up on itch again.


----------



## Teishokue

so basically you didnt treat the itch, rather than let hit die in the cycle?? remember itch on your fish is in a different life cycle than itch in your tank. when treating/dealing with itch, you should deal with the itch in the tank more than dealing with the fish. although most people look at the fish because that is when it is visible.


----------



## redchigh

I might be worried about digestive troubles form the fresh garlic... Next time microwave it a little so it will be softer.

Other than that, good job.


----------



## abi

*Garlic Remedy*



khacho2 said:


> Two days ago I realized my cowfish which was 3 days old to my tank became infected with ich. So I feed him brine shrimp with fresh fine chopped garlic and didn't see a change the first day. Then I realized that my water level was low ( due to evaporation) so I added water the next day and fed mysos shrimp with fresh chopped garlic and today I came home from work and the ich is almost gone. It went from 15-20 white spots to about <5 spots. So I continued feeding it garlic with it's food and also purchased garlic pellets and fed some of that tonprevent my two damsels from ich. And they look very healthy.


DIY: Garlic Remedy http://www.goldfish-emergency.com/viewpage.php?page_id=199


----------



## abi

DIY: Garlic Remedy

Benefits Purifies blood; detoxifies; lowers cholesterol levels; lowers blood pressure; blood thinner; prevents blood clots; boost immune system; prevents heart disease and strokes; destroys cancer cells; muscle relaxant; antibiotic; antifungal; destroys parasites and bad bacteria; suppresses growth of tumours.

Warning: Follow directions closely. Garlic is medicinal, but also has food value, and may degrade and deteriorate over a short period of time, contributing to the bio load. For use in heavily oxygenated water.

Garlic is also an aesthetic; overuse can make fish become lethargic and or cause them to tilt. If this happens, perform water changes to remove until the fish becomes responsive.

---
Using a medium size bulb; peel cloves apart, snip off ends; microwave cloves for 5 to 10 seconds to pop hulls; remove hulls; cut the length of the cloves in thin slices; place in cup of hot (from tap) water; cover, and let sit at room temperature for 12 hrs; mash the cloves and strain for immediate use; refrigerate until needed. Good for five days.
---

Garlic Tonic Use to enhance overall health 
Premix 1 tablespoon of (24 hour) garlic water per 10 gallons of main tank size; premix in fresh water before adding to tank or pond. If garlic water is aged: premix 1 teaspoon of garlic water per 10 gallons of tank or pond water. 

Perform 20% fresh water change; premix garlic in fresh water before gradually adding to tank or pond.


----------

